# Defense is Futile, Earthlings!



## otherprof (Oct 27, 2021)

Our massive brain is indomitable!
(Reflection of a lampshade in the window of a friend's apartment. iPhone)


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 27, 2021)

otherprof said:


> (Reflection of a lampshade in the window of a friend's apartment. iPhone)



You just took away all the terror of it!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 27, 2021)

Come on guys we all have our own idiosyncrasies....


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 27, 2021)

Looks like something from invasion of the body snatches.  Nice photo, though.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 31, 2021)

I thought I'd responded to this previously. Anyway, cool shot.


----------



## slat (Oct 31, 2021)

Good eye and shot.


----------

